# Hygetropin -Growth Hormone



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys, just thought id ask a few questions see if anyone has used the GH above?

If so did it work well? and how often were you pinning?

A Mate of mine has LOADS of it for sale, and he's gonna give me it for cost - so wondering about maybe trying a cycle of this out.

Any comments on the stuff, either what you've heard about it, know about it, or gain you've had would be brilliant.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hyge is fine mate....always use it


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Only hgh I would trust brown tops thou


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Attempt at selling his/his mates GH?

" LOADS for sale " :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"at cost"....hmmm!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Green and brown tops are proper hyges if you look on the official website, all the rest, red, yellow etc are chinese generics or fakes.

What colour does your mate have

Its either brown 8iu vials, green 10iu vials or visa versa can't remember which is which now. will have to google the website to check...

That website also let's you enter the serial number to see if there legit of fake,


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Legit hygene 10iu vials have black tops


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> Legit hygene 10iu vials have black tops


I was going off there site info, brown 10iu green 8iu, theres no black on there site???

also if you google hygetropin black tops, nothing comes up, even all the images are greens and brown,

red tops are defo made in china.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres abit info on hyges on this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/223223-hgh-hygetropin-test-prop.html


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

stone14 said:


> I was going off there site info, brown 10iu green 8iu, theres no black on there site???
> 
> also if you google hygetropin black tops, nothing comes up, even all the images are greens and brown,
> 
> red tops are defo made in china.


I think by legit he means originals no website on the box rather than the lins kit (com,cn)


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I was going off there site info, brown 10iu green 8iu, theres no black on there site???
> 
> also if you google hygetropin black tops, nothing comes up, even all the images are greens and brown,
> 
> red tops are defo made in china.


I'll upload pics mate - there all Red tops as i got a batch off him to have a look at.

Also i've just got some Green top GHRP-6 you used this before dude?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

These are the products here lads.

Let me know what ya think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Prospect said:


> View attachment 120297
> View attachment 120298
> 
> 
> ...


these are not genuine Hyge these are fake, these have pinwheel design on the lid just like the original version however the original hyge does not have a security code and only come in 200iu box's, this does not mean these have no GH in them but they are not Hyge


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> these are not genuine Hyge these are fake, these have pinwheel design on the lid just like the original version however the original hyge does not have a security code and only come in 200iu box's, this does not mean these have no GH in them but they are not Hyge


Cheers dude appreciated ...

think i'll just stick with the GHRP-6 then that i've got before.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I've had this exact kit mate reddish brown tops, the code don't check out on the site either, I was not impressed by them


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> these are not genuine Hyge these are fake, these have pinwheel design on the lid just like the original version however the original hyge does not have a security code and only come in 200iu box's, this does not mean these have no GH in them but they are not Hyge


The original hygenes come in 100iu boxes as well

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/208761-new-100-iu-hyge.html


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> The original hygenes come in 100iu boxes as well
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/208761-new-100-iu-hyge.html


Yes but I am certain these are not available yet


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

They have been for around 2 months mate


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Yes but I am certain these are not available yet


They have been for around 2 months mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

These contain some GH i think.. mates have used them.. personally would steer clear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Baywatch said:


> They have been for around 2 months mate


there you go learn something new every day, i have not seen any in the real world yet.....just checking you do not mean the brown tops?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marknorthumbria said:


> These contain some GH i think.. mates have used them.. personally would steer clear


they do contain GH but for me why buy a product called hygetropin which has a great rep and not get hygetropin but a copy?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> they do contain GH but for me why buy a product called hygetropin which has a great rep and not get hygetropin but a copy?


For no other reason than the sourcer being unable to get the real deal..


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> there you go learn something new every day, i have not seen any in the real world yet.....just checking you do not mean the brown tops?


Hi mate.. No, They are Black tops, Original Hygene hygetropin. I am using them myself


----------



## turkey76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Hi mate.. No, They are Black tops, Original Hygene hygetropin. I am using them myself


How you getting on with them out of interest? Got a couple of boxes that im starting soon.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I was going off there site info, brown 10iu green 8iu, theres no black on there site???
> 
> also if you google hygetropin black tops, nothing comes up, even all the images are greens and brown,
> 
> red tops are defo made in china.


i'll show my black top hopefully in a few days 

Hygene, Original Hygetropin, have released a 100iu kit. Been on the market a few months but still rare. Black top pinwheel 10x10iu

only pic ive seen so far is;


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> i'll show my black top hopefully in a few days
> 
> Hygene, Original Hygetropin, have released a 100iu kit. Been on the market a few months but still rare. Black top pinwheel 10x10iu
> 
> only pic ive seen so far is;


i have the 200iu kit started getting welts after a week (so doing IM now). let us know how u get on!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

The black top hygene kits are good

Been using them for a few weeks now, I always jab gh IM and have never had any issue with welts


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> these are not genuine Hyge these are fake, these have pinwheel design on the lid just like the original version however the original hyge does not have a security code and only come in 200iu box's, this does not mean these have no GH in them but they are not Hyge


As said they are copy's and some batches are very good copy's but sometimes quality can vary


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

black tops;


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone used these?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dusher said:


> View attachment 122049
> 
> 
> Anyone used these?


Dr Lins Kit.

does the code work? Seen a few fake Lins kits doing the rounds.

within the tribal/DNA pattern on the yellow lids, you should clearly see the word BIOTEC, in capitals. If it looks lower case and the 'O' in BIOTEC is missing you have a fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> View attachment 122049
> 
> 
> Anyone used these?


if they are genuine then they are GTG i have some


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> these are not genuine Hyge these are fake, these have pinwheel design on the lid just like the original version however the original hyge does not have a security code and only come in 200iu box's, this does not mean these have no GH in them but they are not Hyge


Firstly the image in your post appears to be a copy of the hygetropin.com.cn branding.if you look at the verification sticker it is larger than the stickers on any .com.cn boxes I have seen.the lids are also much more red looking.



As you can see the sticker is larger and slightly different by design.i beleive this to be a fake of the .com.cn brand hyge.this is another image of the 'original' .com.cn which is actually good rhgh be it counterfeit or not.



Regarding those that state that the original hygetropin by hygene has no security codes and just has hygene on box with pin wheel lids.

This may be the case with original hygetropin many moons ago, but let me put this to you.....

lets compare for instance hygetropin.com.cn and the so say original hygene boxed hyge.

.com.cn has hygetropin boxes, it has security stickers and a website which you can confirm if it is that company that made it.these also have brown pin wheel tops aswell as green pin wheel tops.

the hygene boxes have hygetropin boxes, no security sticker and no website.

Now if a company can replicate the lids then there is nothing stopping someone from replicating a box.so here we have two boxes by two different sources but look identicle.now how hard is it to not put a website on the box And miss off a website address???? NOT VERY! For those that say the original hyge was hygene on box, yes this is the case but this stands for nothing nowadays as its not hard to print something on a box, or not print it, whatever the case. Atleast with the other hyges they are putting a site name to it to atleast give some reassurance they accept responsibility for there product.no chines company Is going to admit producing hyge as it is black market and gmp certification would not allow export,so by admitting to being the manufacturer they would then be liable for prosecution.just to clear it up, here is an image of Rhgh manufactured by hygene for the Chinese market.

Please note the colour of the lids.not yellow,not green but.....BROWN.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

davidcollett said:


> Firstly the image in your post appears to be a copy of the hygetropin.com.cn branding.if you look at the verification sticker it is larger than the stickers on any .com.cn boxes I have seen.the lids are also much more red looking.
> 
> View attachment 122142
> 
> ...


dont know where to start on this, your wrong in soooo many ways.

infact its too much of a ball ache to even correct everything thats wrong on this post.

enjoy your fake Hyges.


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like to here your views o this then clubbed lang


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not saying that the boxes with hygene on and no security sticker are not from hygene themselves, but how easy it is to manipulate a box/packaging to look like the hygene box.it has no security sticker and no way of telling where its from to verify who made it.it would be even easier to copy and fake these kits like this.so how do you determine which is real and which isn't? I'm not saying the others are genuine,I'm merely posting what evidence I have found to contribute to this huge mess that has been created by this one brand name.

It would be much harder to fake something with security details although this appears to be happening now anyway.but it is significantly easier to determine between them than boxes just saying hygene.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

davidcollett said:


> I am not saying that the boxes with hygene on and no security sticker are not from hygene themselves, but how easy it is to manipulate a box/packaging to look like the hygene box.it has no security sticker and no way of telling where its from to verify who made it.it would be even easier to copy and fake these kits like this.so how do you determine which is real and which isn't? I'm not saying the others are genuine,I'm merely posting what evidence I have found to contribute to this huge mess that has been created by this one brand name.
> 
> It would be much harder to fake something with security details although this appears to be happening now anyway.but it is significantly easier to determine between them than boxes just saying hygene.


I don't even get your point? These are NOT the original Hyge they are copies it is not that hard to understand original Hyge do not have brown tops this is fact, they also do not have a security sticker on.......I am not sure if you are trying to convince yourself or others but the Hyge in your posts are fake....


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I don't even get your point? These are NOT the original Hyge they are copies it is not that hard to understand original Hyge do not have brown tops this is fact, they also do not have a security sticker on.......I am not sure if you are trying to convince yourself or others but the Hyge in your posts are fake....


PSCARB...... i just realised i quoted you in my first post instead of "prospect" who posted the picture of the brown pin wheel tops initially. sorry it was my first post and i clicked on your post to reply by mistake.

i originally said the hyge boxes appeared to be a copy of the .com.cn brand of hyge as the security sticker was different,and lids appeared more red.unless they have changed there security stickers slightly in recent weeks i would say they are copys.

i posted a picture also of a brown capped bottle. i was sent this and told it was a hygene chinese market rhgh. you say hygene have never had brown lids but what about the chinese non export version which is supplied in china?

i understand that .com.cn is not original hyge, the same as .cn, i was trying to say that with these two you can determine whether they are genuine to that producer. with hygene hygetropin if it only has hygene printed on the box, no security labelling then that is not especially hard to copy as lids are already copied by .com.cn. therfor how do you actually determine that it is genuine hygene rhgh that you are getting.obviously if your buying direct you know but buying from a reseller there is the possibility of fakes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

davidcollett said:


> PSCARB...... i just realised i quoted you in my first post instead of "prospect" who posted the picture of the brown pin wheel tops initially. sorry it was my first post and i clicked on your post to reply by mistake.
> 
> i originally said the hyge boxes appeared to be a copy of the .com.cn brand of hyge as the security sticker was different,and lids appeared more red.unless they have changed there security stickers slightly in recent weeks i would say they are copys.
> 
> ...


thats cool i was confused.....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

dusher said:


> View attachment 122049
> 
> 
> Anyone used these?


I have these, Good to go


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I do agree that you would think that the originals would be easier to copy..

I mean print a box that says Hygene on it rather than websites.. and have the vials with green tops rather than the obvious fake brown..

Proof is in the pudding at the end of the day.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> I have these, Good to go


Using these now, 10iu M/W/F. Pre cardio morning and pwo.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

What's the feedback like on the black tops?

Putting an order in for a few kits so just looking for a yes or no?

Ta!


----------



## miknies (Jan 21, 2013)

hi guys,

i also wonna show mine.



what do you think about it?

a friend use them too and said they work realy good.

best greetings from germany


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

miknies said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i also wonna show mine.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong but these are .cn ones with the windmill design? Aren't Dr Lins supposed to be tribal design lids or has he changed them? If not then don't want to upset you but these could possibly be fakes?


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

miknies said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i also wonna show mine.
> 
> ...


Hi, firstly does your code check out on the specified website on the box. It appears to me that the internals of this box,ie the plastics that hold the vials as well the vials themselves appear to be manufactured by the .com.cn brand. They appear to be manufacturing the .com.cn pin wheel tops, the hygetropinpro pin wheel tops,and now are doing a dr Lin copy without tribal tops but the pin wheel tops also. I would personnally say they do contain hgh but may be inconsistent in strength. They are obviously exploiting the situation with dr Lin by branding their product as all the domains in question to maximise sales,or maybe even tarnish the .cn reputation by loading them with bunk hgh. Who knows.sourcing legit hgh let alone hyge is somewhat of a mine field due to all the duplicate brands and then copy's of those duplicate brands.


----------



## davidcollett (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been dealing with this lab on and off for sometime. Recently I decided to buy another batch from .com.cn so contacted them via their webpage to confirm that orders were still made via their eu distributor. this was confirmed by them and once again gave me the contact information for their distributor.

I contacted mike where he was as always very helpful. I sent him the money for 20 boxes to his designated receiver and the money has since been collected. Mike told me he would be in contact a few days later with the tracking numbers of the parcels. I heard nothing from him so contacted him several times. I still have heard nothing from him. The money was sent to him 25/09/13 I have also contacted the .com.cn company again where I have also had no reply as of yet.

I have all email correspondence with them to confirm my allegations,which I will be happy to post if required.

On further investigation it seems several people on eroids have had issues with communication and receiving products.with some people saying they finally received orders several months later, and some are still being sent out etc. Apparently they were told mike had been in a motorbike accident. If this is the case then get a new eu distributor, i for one am not holding out any hope of receiving anything and would strongly suggest that you don't send them a penny.the word needs to be spread to stop these scammers ripping people off. Its unfortunate as I have another order for 30 boxes here. It may be issues within the company but the least they can do is email to let you know.they were quick enough to reply before cash was taken. If anyone has any further information it would be appreciated.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

miknies said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i also wonna show mine.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, these are 100% fake as in they are not the origional hygetropin but they may and probably do contain gh, they are not the real hygetropin though "Sorry"


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

What you think of these


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it Hygetropin.cn that's the original Hyge? If so has anyone noticed that they now have an official seller for them, along with updating their site design, they've also added a verified seller of Hyge, the prices aren't too bad and they seem to accept PP. I want to order, but I'm not sure if Hygetropin.cn is the genuine Dr Lins Hyge, does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

So anyone know of probiomed??


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> Is it Hygetropin.cn that's the original Hyge? If so has anyone noticed that they now have an official seller for them, along with updating their site design, they've also added a verified seller of Hyge, the prices aren't too bad and they seem to accept PP. I want to order, but I'm not sure if Hygetropin.cn is the genuine Dr Lins Hyge, does anyone know the answer to this?


No mate thats a copy, only hygene make the official hyge, cba going into it as its been said so many times but basicly the original hyge is man=de by hygene and has no security sticker on and has no web site, not.com. not .com.cn they are all fakes although most likely contain gh


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate thats a copy, only hygene make the official hyge, cba going into it as its been said so many times but basicly the original hyge is man=de by hygene and has no security sticker on and has no web site, not.com. not .com.cn they are all fakes although most likely contain gh


Cheers mate, I had searched a bit but I never got a definitive answer. Guess that rules that off my list. Have you tried any pharma grade HGH? If so what do you think of Saizen?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> Cheers mate, I had searched a bit but I never got a definitive answer. Guess that rules that off my list. Have you tried any pharma grade HGH? If so what do you think of Saizen?


No problem mate and sorry for the short response its just that ive had to explain it a fair few times already and it gets tiresome lol.

I have used pharma hgh before yes and it is day and night in terms of quality to ugl hgh although original hyge is the top of the Chinese tree 

Last time i used pharma hgh was in about 2003 so its been a long time and that was norditropin and was epic stuff.

I plan to use pharma again for comp prep next year and have been told the best to look for nowadays is genetripin, NutropinAQ or omnitrope, not so sure about Saizen.

re origional question just because the hyge is not the original doesnt meen you wont get good gains off it as if you get a good Dr lin kit they are good but you take your chances


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No problem mate and sorry for the short response its just that ive had to explain it a fair few times already and it gets tiresome lol.
> 
> I have used pharma hgh before yes and it is day and night in terms of quality to ugl hgh although original hyge is the top of the Chinese tree
> 
> ...


Yeah was just searching around even more and it turns out someone already asked that question Today lol 

I can't seem to get a hold of original Hyge yet I can get a hold of Saizen or Genotropin. It looks like we have something in common; I've also used Norditropin 

NutropinAQ seems rare and Omnitrope worries me as where I live there's a lot of fakes going round. I can get Genotropin though, so might give that a try, cheers.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> Yeah was just searching around even more and it turns out someone already asked that question Today lol
> 
> I can't seem to get a hold of original Hyge yet I can get a hold of Saizen or Genotropin. It looks like we have something in common; I've also used Norditropin
> 
> NutropinAQ seems rare and Omnitrope worries me as where I live there's a lot of fakes going round. I can get Genotropin though, so might give that a try, cheers.


if you get legit genotropin it will be the best choice mate, thats what i will be using next year for contest prep,Although we cant say prices lets just say its going to cost me 1.5k in hgh alone for my prep lol


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> if you get legit genotropin it will be the best choice mate, thats what i will be using next year for contest prep,Although we cant say prices lets just say its going to cost me 1.5k in hgh alone for my prep lol


Will go for the Genotropin then 

That's why I had to stop running Nord, it was just too expensive. I only use one source as well, as there's too many fakes going round online. Too many Cameroonians as well.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone care to comment on the pic of hgh I uploaded ?


----------

